# Borsellino



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Luglio 2009)

*http://www.corriere.it/cronache/09_...ia_1605a66e-729b-11de-a0f6-00144f02aabc.shtml*

*Salvatore Borsellino: «Via D'Amelio strage di Stato» - Video: lo scenario *

*Parla Salvatore, fratello del giudice ucciso 17 anni fa: «Ecco cosa accadde il 19 luglio del 1992»*


*NOTIZIE CORRELATE*
*Video 1: lo scenario della strage visto da Salvatore Borsellino (17 luglio 2009) *
*Video 2: «Paolo seppe della trattativa tra lo Stato e la mafia» (17 luglio 2009) *
*Replica - La lettera di Mancino al Corriere: «Borsellino fa sempre una citazione monca» (17 luglio 2009) *
*MILANO* - «Vju viniri ‘na cavalleria chistu è mè patri chi veni pi mia! Signuri patri, chi vinistivu a fari? Signura figghia, vi vegnu a ‘mmazzari. Signuri patri, aspettatimi un pocu, quantu mi chiamu lu me cunfissuri». A memoria Salvatore Borsellino recita i versi de _La baronessa di Carini_. La leggenda di Donna Laura Lanza è una storia siciliana i cui luoghi, il sangue, il dolore e il tradimento ricorda le più moderne storie di mafia. Il fratello del giudice Paolo Borsellino promette: «Quando smetterò di lavorare farò il cantastorie». Intanto racconta la storia del fratello: il giudice Paolo Borsellino, morto il 19 luglio 1992 a Palermo con gli agenti di scorta Agostino Catalano (caposcorta), Emanuela Loi (prima donna a far parte di una scorta e a cadere in servizio), Vincenzo Li Muli, Walter Eddie Cosina e Claudio Traina. L'unico sopravvissuto è Antonino Vullo. 





*LA RABBIA* - Impressionante la somiglianza dell'ingegnere Salvatore Borsellino con il fratello giudice antimafia. Sembrano due gocce d'acqua. Anche la voce sembra uguale. Salvatore, trasferitosi a Milano 27 anni fa, parla per «rabbia» dal suo studio in un ufficio alla periferia della città. Siede alla scrivania sotto la famosa foto di Toni Gentile dove Paolo e Giovanni Falcone si parlano sottovoce e sorridono. Dopo un silenzio mantenuto per sette lunghi anni, fino a quando la madre era in vita, Salvatore adesso parla. Anzi urla: «Mio fratello sapeva della trattativa tra la mafia e lo Stato. Era stato informato. E per questo è stato ucciso. La strage di via D'Amelio è una strage di Stato. Pezzi delle istituzioni hanno lavorato per prepararla ed eseguirla. Adesso che la verità sulla strage si avvicina, spero solo che non siano gli storici a doverla scrivere. Bensì i giornalisti. Io tra non molti anni raggiungerò mio fratello Paolo e non so se riuscirò a leggerla sui giornali». 

*LO SCENARIO* - E disegna lo scenario di quel maledetto 19 luglio 1992. E inizia a sciorinare i dubbi e gli indizi. Tutto quanto è venuto a galla dai vari processi sparsi in giro per l'Italia di cui i giornali «parlano poco», dice lui. Innanzitutto le omissioni: la richiesta di negare l'autorizzazione alle auto a posteggiare in via D'Amelio è rimasta inevasa. Poi la telefonata del giudice alla madre che annunciava il suo arrivo in via D'Amelio intercettata dalla mafia. Il ruolo di Bruno Contrada e dei servizi segreti civili presenti a Palermo al momento del botto. L'incredibile sparizione dell'agenda rossa e il ruolo del capitano Arcangioli. Il castello Utveggio che domina il ruolo dell'esplosione. E, infine l'attacco all'onorevole Nicola Mancino che dice di non aver incontrato l'1 luglio del 1992 il giudice Borsellino: «Una menzogna - incalza Salvatore-. Mancino dice addirittura che non conosceva mio fratello. Come faceva il neo ministro dell'interno a non conoscere il giudice presente ai funerali di Falcone e che appariva in tutti i tg nazionali? La verità è che da quell'incontro mio fratello uscì sconvolto come testimonia il pentito Gaspare Mutolo». Ma l'onorevole Mancino smentisce la ricostruzione di Salvatore Borsellino e precisa la sua posizione attraverso una lettera al Corriere nella quale respinge le accuse e dice che Borsellino spaccia sempre come vera «una citazione monca».
*IL PAPELLO* - Intanto documenti inediti sono stati depositati giovedì da Massimo Ciancimino (figlio di Vito, ex sindaco di Palermo in odore di mafia morto alcuni anni fa) ai magistrati della Direzione distrettuale antimafia di Palermo. Il dichiarante ha consegnato al procuratore aggiunto Antonio Ingroia e al sostituto Nino Di Matteo carte che sarebbero state di suo padre Vito Ciancimino, morto nel 2002. Il verbale di interrogatorio e di acquisizione atti è stato secretato. Nei giorni scorsi Ciancimino jr aveva annunciato che avrebbe consegnato ai magistrati il «papello», il foglio sul quale Totò Riina avrebbe stilato la lista di richieste in favore di Cosa nostra, che sarebbe stata girata ad alcuni uomini delle istituzioni fra le stragi del 1992 di Falcone e Borsellino. Questo documento potrebbe provare l'esistenza di una «trattativa» fra la mafia e una parte delle istituzioni sui quali ha avviato un'inchiesta da diverso tempo la Dda di Palermo e sulla quale ha fornito molte dichiarazioni lo stesso Massimo Ciancimino. 
*NUOVE INCHIESTE* - Sulla stessa vicenda sarebbero state avviate altre inchieste dalle procure di Milano e Firenze, legate alle stragi del 1993. Titolari di una di questa indagine sono il procuratore aggiunto di Milano, Ilda Boccassini, e il sostituto di Firenze Giuseppe Nicolosi che hanno già interrogato più volte il collaboratore di giustizia Gaspare Spatuzza. Lo stesso hanno fatto i magistrati di Caltanissetta sull'attentato a Falcone nella villa dell'Addaura. Ma, come sottolinea all'Adnkronos il procuratore capo di Caltanissetta, Sergio Lari, «è una vicenda troppo delicata», quindi «no comment». Lari insieme con i procuratori aggiunti Domenico Gozzo e Amedeo Bertone hanno ascoltato l'ex ministro Vincenzo Scotti e l'ex premier Giuliano Amato per avere informazioni su alcuni agenti dei servizi segreti, ma su uno in particolare. Un uomo sfregiato, con una «faccia da mostro». Non si conosce il suo nome ma si sa che ha il viso deformato. A parlare di lui è stato, di recente, anche Massimo Ciancimino. Ciancimino junior ha spiegato ai magistrati che lo 007 sarebbe stato in contatto con il padre Vito da alcuni anni, fino alla cosiddetta «trattativa» che avrebbe voluto firmare il boss mafioso Totò Riina con lo Stato in cambio dell'abolizione del carcere duro. E proprio a pochi giorni dal 17° anniversario della strage di via D'Amelio il mistero sulla morte di Borsellino si infittisce sempre di più.
Nino Luca
*17 luglio 2009*


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2009)

http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-3/politica/articolo-7902.htm


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Tanto non si saprà mai nulla... da Salvatore Giuliano in poi... piazza Fontana, Ustica, Bologna, Moro... e mille altre vicende. Questo paese è un buco nero, ed inghiotte per sempre ogni verità scomoda. E questo anche e soprattutto perchè alla stragrande maggioranza dei cittadini non importa nulla di saper qualcosa.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tanto non si saprà mai nulla... da Salvatore Giuliano in poi... piazza Fontana, Ustica, Bologna, Moro... e mille altre vicende. Questo paese è un buco nero, ed inghiotte per sempre ogni verità scomoda. E questo anche e soprattutto perchè alla stragrande maggioranza dei cittadini non importa nulla di saper qualcosa.


non è detto.da inguaribile ottimista confido in una nuova generazione purificatrice


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è detto.da inguaribile ottimista confido in una nuova generazione purificatrice


chissà... tutto può essere, certo... ma forse solo gli immigrati ci potranno salvare, se le nuove generazioni non si "italianizzeranno" troppo velocemente.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Luglio 2009)

queste persone sono l'orgoglio d'italia........
altro che valentino rossi e cazzetti vari


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> queste persone sono l'orgoglio d'italia........
> altro che valentino rossi e cazzetti vari


si va bhè ma che cazzo c'entra?
uno sportivo è un 'altra cosa..


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> chissà... tutto può essere, certo... ma forse *solo *gli immigrati ci potranno salvare, se le nuove generazioni non si "italianizzeranno" troppo velocemente.


solito esagerato
intanto le prossime generazioni saranno per forza di cose "contaminate" in senso positivo .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

*La signora Agnese ricorda quel 19 luglio 1992 e gli uomini della scorta: "Paolo voleva salvarli"
Grasso alla commemorazione di Boris Giuliano: pazzesco un patto Stato-mafia*

*La vedova Borsellino rompe il silenzio
"Perdono gli assassini solo se dicono la verità"*










*PALERMO *- Dopo 17 anni di silenzio Agnese Borsellino, la moglie del magistrato ucciso nella strage in via D'Amelio, ha deciso di infrangere la regola del silenzio che si era imposta, parlando di suo marito, del suo esempio, di quel 19 luglio 1992 e di chi ha dato la vita per proteggerlo. La vedova ha ricordato quei giorni in un'intervista a _La Storia siamo noi_, per una puntata dal titolo "57 giorni a Palermo. La scorta di Borsellino", in onda domani alle 23.30 su RaiDue. 

Anche Pietro Grasso torna a parlare della strage di via D'Amelio dopo le recenti dichiarazioni di Totò Riina e dopo la riapertura dell'inchiesta sull'omicidio del giudice Paolo Borsellino e della sua scorta. Rivelazioni da cui sono scaturite reazioni e commenti - da Nicola Mancino all'epoca ministro dell'Interno, al procuratore aggiunto di Palermo Antonio Ingroia - proprio nei giorni della marcia delle agende rosse e dell'anniversario della strage. 

"Pensare che si possa venire a un qualsiasi accordo con la mafia è fuori da qualsiasi considerazione" ha detto il procuratore nazionale antimafia Grasso a Palermo, a margine della deposizione di una corona di fiori in memoria di Boris Giuliano, ucciso dalla mafia il 21 luglio 1979. "La cosa terrificante - ha aggiunto Grasso - è che a Palermo si muore mentre si fa il proprio dovere. Quello di Boris Giuliano è stato l'inizio di una serie di morti terribili, con l'eliminazione fisica di tutti coloro che ostacolavano l'organizzazione mafiosa". 


Nell'intervista a _La storia siamo noi_, Agnese Borsellino racconta a distanza di tanti anni che il marito era sicuro che la sua morte avrebbe scosso le coscienze. *"Due giorni prima che lui morisse mi ha detto: 'Io non vedrò i risultati del mio lavoro, li vedrete voi dopo la mia morte, perché la gente si ribellerà, si ribelleranno le coscienze degli uomini di buona volontà ". 
*
Parlando degli assassini che hanno ucciso suo marito, la signora Agnese ammette di essere pronta a perdonarli ma solo se avranno il coraggio di dire la verità, tutto quello che sanno. "Se mi dicono perché l'hanno fatto, se confessano, se collaborano con la giustizia, perché se arrivi a una verità vera, io li perdono, devono avere il coraggio di dire chi glielo ha fatto fare, perché l'hanno fatto, se sono stati loro o altri, dirmi la verità, quello che sanno, con coraggio, con lo stesso coraggio con cui mio marito è andato a morire". 

"Di fronte al coraggio io mi inchino - aggiunge - da buona cristiana dire perdono, ma a chi?, io perdono coloro che mi dicono la verità ed allora avrò il massimo rispetto verso di loro, perchè sono sicura che nella vita gli uomini si redimono, con il tempo, non tutti, ma alcuni si possono redimere è questo quello che mi ha insegnato mio marito". 

Poi ricorda quel 19 luglio del 1992. "Era una giornata normale, mio marito si sentiva molto stanco, voleva accontentare me e i miei figli e fare una passeggiata a Villa Grazia, al mare. Alle 16.30 quando sono venuti gli altri sei uomini della scorta, è andato dalla sua mamma perché doveva accompagnarla dal medico. Ha baciato tutti, ha salutato tutti, come se stesse partendo. Lui aveva la borsa professionale, e da un po' di giorni non se ne distaccava mai. Allora mi è venuto un momento di rabbia, quando gli ho detto: 'Vengo con te'. E lui 'No, io ho fretta'; io: 'Non devo chiudere nemmeno la casa, chiudo il cancello e vengo con te'. Lui continuava a darmi le spalle e a camminare verso l'uscita del viale, allora ho detto: 'Con questa borsa che porti sempre con te sembri Giovanni Falcone'. Sono arrivata a dire queste ultime parole". 

Agnese parla poi degli uomini della scorta. "Per me erano persone, come per mio marito che facevano parte della nostra famiglia e vivevano quasi in simbiosi con noi, condividevamo le loro ansie, i loro progetti. Un rapporto oltre che di umanità, di amicizia e di reciproca comprensione e rispetto". 

(_21 luglio 2009_)
http://www.repubblica.it/2009/07/sezioni/cronaca/mafia-8/grasso-damelio/grasso-damelio.html

*************************************************************


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> solito esagerato
> intanto le prossime generazioni saranno per forza di cose "contaminate" in senso positivo .


 sarò anche il solito esagerato... ma quello che vedo in giro me lo fa pensare.


----------



## Old Alexantro (21 Luglio 2009)

chi puo vada a vedersi l'ultima intervista di Borsellino prima di morire su youtube censurata da tutti gli organi di informazione.......
xche parla di un certo berlusconi


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chi puo vada a vedersi l'ultima intervista di Borsellino prima di morire su youtube censurata da tutti gli organi di informazione.......
> xche parla di un certo berlusconi


 famosa ma chiaramente sottoposta a censura ferrea...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è detto.da inguaribile ottimista confido in una nuova generazione purificatrice


quella che deve ancora venire pero'...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

*MM e Alex*



moltimodi ha detto:


> famosa ma chiaramente sottoposta a censura ferrea...


ma si trova oppure no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma si trova oppure no?


si micetta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN9iM-7DSlo


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si micetta
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN9iM-7DSlo


lo sto ascoltando..ho i brividi...

grazie ancora Angelo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo sto ascoltando..ho i brividi...
> 
> grazie ancora Angelo!



di nulla bestiolina


----------

